# Remington 2 Man Stands: Opinions



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

My 8 year old daughter wants to hunt out of a treestand this year (blind the previous 2) and my old Hunter's View has seen better days. So, anyone have opinions on the 15 footer 2 man Remington stands at Wal Mart? Comfort is an issue, but realistically she won't be out there more than an hour or two, and it can't be more uncomfortable than the Hunters' View I have! 

Thanks for the info.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The Comfort Zone stands were bought out by Remington a couple years back. We have a couple of each at our camp and they are quit roomy for one father and his 14yr old son two years ago. WE all bought ours at Dicks. I always look for the ones that the foot platform has two sections where the back piece reaches the back of the floor or to the tree. That way you won't drop gear if you stick it under the seat. You may want to take along a pillow or hot seat style for either of you, the seat pad can get hard on your butt after awhile and of course would supply a little warmth during youth week if needed. 
Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I agree make sure the platform goes against the tree. A kid could step right through the opening. Big Game Luxury box is very comfortable and has a rail for more sense of safety. You can put a blind kit on it too for when the leaves fall off. I used to buy cheap stands but most of them really suck for comfort and safety.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I will have to check that out to see if the platform goes all the way to the tree or not. 

All I hunt out of are cheap stands!

Thanks for the advice

Lg_mouth


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Header said:


> The Comfort Zone stands were bought out by Remington a couple years back. We have a couple of each at our camp and they are quit roomy for one father and his 14yr old son two years ago. WE all bought ours at Dicks. I always look for the ones that the foot platform has two sections where the back piece reaches the back of the floor or to the tree. That way you won't drop gear if you stick it under the seat. You may want to take along a pillow or hot seat style for either of you, the seat pad can get hard on your butt after awhile and of course would supply a little warmth during youth week if needed.
> Good luck to the both of you.


I agree with this member. Full floors and keep the gear under the seat to prevent a tripping hazard.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a similar one from Walmart that me and my 10 year old daughter use and as long as all your gear is stored under the seat you will be ok. Be prepared to do a little self modifications on your own and I also suggest a burlap or blind material around the stand....kids get fidgety, good luck.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought one last year and I have 5 hunters view 2 man stands as well. I like the remington better it seems roomier and the one I have has the floor platform that goes all the way back against the tree. plus the sections on the remington LOCK together with locking pins. The seat pads are ok comfort wise but I always takes my heated seat pad anyway because when the wind blows it will chill your keister especially on a youngster. To give you an Idea how much room they have I'm 6'1" and weight 240 lbs and my sister is 5'7" 130 lbs and we both fit comfortably with our gear in the Remington stand We film alot of our hunts this way so we carry quite a bit of gear. For the Money the Remington 2 man isn't a bad purchase.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Now to find the time to get to Wal Mart and grab one.

Lg_mouth


----------

